
Stevey's Google Platforms Rant - UkiahSmith
https://gist.github.com/chitchcock/1281611
======
IronWolve
He is correct about amazons blindness and accessibility features, kindle books
via app and web has poor to none screen reading ability. I know they want to
force people to buy the audible versions, or buy the kindle tablet that has
the reader, but if your on PC and viewing with a browser, there is no reason
to not support microsoft's built in reader.

